# at the grass



## iPhotoShot (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## pbelarge (Jul 11, 2010)

That logo has got to go...oh yeah the grass/droplet is not too bad.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 11, 2010)

I agree with Pierre, I think the colors are fantastic but the logo is too big, too dark, and its too close to the main part of the photo IMO.


----------



## Markw (Jul 12, 2010)

..isnt that why its there?  To give credit and discourage anyone from taking the photo at the same time..?

Mark


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 12, 2010)

Colours are good, no doubt, they're green, after all.
But the focus is just missed and I miss the sharpness that ought to have been here.


----------



## Shaneuk (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the droplet isn't as sharp as it could be.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 12, 2010)

Markw said:


> ..isnt that why its there?  To give credit and discourage anyone from taking the photo at the same time..?
> 
> Mark



Yeah, but I think that it takes away from the photo. If it was lighter colored, and in the bottom right corner, not so close to the main subject I think that that would do the trick just as well, without taking away from the photo.


----------



## iPhotoShot (Jul 12, 2010)

_I found many photos that put a large watermark, which is not a website. Many people overlook it possible. But when the watermark is a web site. Something has changed._

But overall. I appreciate all the ideas together for my photo.


----------

